# No vmwgfx.ko module in FreeBSD



## AliM13 (Jul 7, 2022)

Hello everyone.
I recently installed freeBSD on my VMware virtual machine and then I installed both drm-kmod and xf86-video-vmware drivers. 
according what I've read here :
https://reviews.freebsd.org/D20153
I should load vmwgfx, but I don't have such module or anything in my freeBSD kernel. what should I do? 
I'm new on freeBSD.
here's my modules : 
as you can see, there's no vmwgfx.ko


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 8, 2022)

It looks like vmwgfx.ko is available only on FreeBSD 12.3 from graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod:

```
pkg-plist
...
15. /boot/modules/vmwgfx.ko
```

graphics/drm-kmod is a so called "Metaport". It determines the FreeBSD version and installs the appropriate real package with the drm drivers. For 12.3 graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod, for 13.x graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod.

If on your system is no vmwgfx.ko module then it must be a 13.x version.

You can display informations and search for all the installed packages with pkg-info(8), e.g. to check which of the above drm-xxx-kmod package is installed:  `pkg info -x drm-fbsd`.


----------



## AliM13 (Jul 8, 2022)

T-Daemon said:


> It looks like vmwgfx.ko is available only on FreeBSD 12.3 from graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod:
> 
> ```
> pkg-plist
> ...


Yes it is freeBSD 13. is there anything I can do to solve this problem?


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 8, 2022)

On 13.x there is nothing that can be done to solve the problem. Since the driver is only available for FreeBSD 12.3 one must install that version to use it.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2022)

They appear to be old instructions.






						ports - FreeBSD ports tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org


----------

